# Clio Trophy



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Picked up the Clio 182 Trophy on Saturday from a private seller in Birmingham who'd had it from new. 7 months old and 5000 miles, absolutely immaculate and still with the protective plastic on the sill plates and build (No. 486 of 500 made) plaque. I drove back to our house in Wales via Brecon Beacons and Black Mountains, as you do 

*First thoughts - positive*

- SO chuckable - wonderful steering, no understeer, engine responsiveness, gear ratios, body control, balance. No car I've driven is more fun to drive on challenging roads
- Plenty of oomph (or should I say Va Va Voom)
- Recaro leather/alcantara front seats are superb - very supportive and comfortable
- Surprisingly civilised - aircon, cruise control, speed limiter, outside temp display, stereo controlled from steering wheel, etc
- Other road users courteous towards it, in stark contrast to anything I've owned in recent years
- Rattle-free

*First thoughts - not so positive*

- Suspension firmer than my Lotus 
- Could do with a 6th gear for motorways
- Thirsty when pushed
- Nasty rear bench seat
- Only available in red

*Initial conclusion*

Love it 

















Renault video of car at


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Nice one Rob, glad your pleased with it.

Bring it to Nurburgring in September :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Class motorcar.

Anyone who knows cars will see it and think "good choice". Anyone who doesn't, who cares?



b3ves said:


> - Rattle-free


For now!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> Nice one Rob, glad your pleased with it.
> 
> Bring it to Nurburgring in September :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Or October :lol:

Looks good Rob & i bet it's a real giggle.

Can i ask how much you paid for it (can respond off-line if better). Reason i ask is that Judith will be getting a company car in a few weeks & her A4 Cab is up for sale, but as she's only planning on returning to work for 6-12mths, we will need a car for her early late this or early next year & i've opened the door for that car to be a fun/weekend car.

So far an older M3 is on the list, along with the sporty Clios & anything else that can be used to ferry kids, shopping & some degree of practicality when required.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Rob, glad your pleased with it.
> ...


Didn't you only just go thru lengthy acquisition and justification process for that one a couple of months ago? 

ps Rob, I guessed correctly. Great car for punting about the twisties. Wouldn't want to do too many long journies.

One just has to forget Renault. Red and the 'Clio' name and concentrate on the fun - and slaying a few giants thru the twisties.

Deffo frustrate (and embarrass) a few TTs.

Enjoy.


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Nice car Rob......it'll definately show up some more exotic machinery over the Beacons / Black Mountains :wink:

And that reminds me....now I'm getting to keep my TT, I must go for a quiet drive :roll: up that way one weekend :twisted:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Had one of these, they are superb. No 500/500

Heres mine


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Top choice Rob - one of the few cars I regret not buying - had a 172 cup and looked at one of these buy just wasnt convinved by the red. Still regret not buying.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Rob, was at a BBQ all day up in the waterfalls near Brecon, so I travelled that exact stretch of road on Sunday too.

I have been on the wrong end of a kicking from a 182, nice motor


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > omen666 said:
> ...


Did indeed Gary, but the wife has decided to return to work for 6-12mths so gets a Company Car & it's madness to have the A4 Cab collecting dust for 12mths so may as well sell it, use her company car as the workhorse & get a fun car next year when she hopefully finishes work for good. That would be her weekly runner & my weekend toy/track toy.

We've had the A4 Cab for about 4mths & need to keep it for another month so it's enjoyed plenty of roof down action, some great weather & it's been good fun.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Rob, glad your pleased with it.
> ...


Advertised for Â£12,250, bought for Â£11,650 cash


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > omen666 said:
> ...


Cheers Rob, i'll keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Rob, glad your pleased with it.
> ...


Based on previous Clarkson "Evaluations" sounds like she'll end up with a Cayenne Turbo then :roll:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> Nice one Rob, glad your pleased with it.
> 
> Bring it to Nurburgring in September :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Not a chance, although given that Dave from Northloop managed to clock 8:47 BTG in his 172 Cup (http://www.northloop.co.uk/videos_clio_901btg.htm), (http://www.northloop.co.uk/cars_clio.htm), it wouldn't be too humbling an experience.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

September 2006 edition of Evo magazine features a Front-drive special with 15 fwd cars battling it out for accolade of best front-wheel-drive car ever. Most of the cars you'd expect from mk1 Golf GTI of 1982 (the 1.8 version) right up to brand new Clio 197. The 197 doesn't even make it to the final 6, made up of (finishing order):

5. Golf GTI mk5
4. 205 GTI 1.9
4. MINI Cooper S Works GP
3. Clio Williams
2. Clio Trophy
1. Honda Integra Type-R

I'm happy to have best fwd hatch


----------

